
German union wins right to 28 hour working week - blackbagboys
https://www.ft.com/content/e7f0490e-0b1c-11e8-8eb7-42f857ea9f09
======
mathgladiator
I don't keep up with the EU, but I hope this mindset that time is more
valuable than money spreads.

------
yesbut
Non-paywalled article [https://www.irishtimes.com/business/work/german-union-
ig-met...](https://www.irishtimes.com/business/work/german-union-ig-metall-
wins-right-to-28-hour-working-week-and-4-3-pay-rise-1.3382445)

